# Is Art Brands LLC a safe websight



## lindaluz (Sep 14, 2007)

I found lots of designs that I like at Art Brands LLC, but when I actually log in my computer notifies me that this website is reported as dangerous. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I just recieved my second order from them and have not had any problems with them they are a pretty big company and there are some people here that use them thats if it;s this arts brand your talking about Wholesale Heat Transfers | Heat Transfer Designs | T-shirt Heat Transfers


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

The company is a very reputable firm. I use to order a lot of stock transfer from them when the company was Impulsewear.

Another company that you might want to check is WWW.AirwavesInc.com.

Both companies have safe website.


----------



## ScreenKing (Jul 13, 2007)

If you don't feel safe with their website, call them. They are extremely courteous helpful and will assign a dedicated salesperson to you.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree. They are probably the BEST stock transfer company out there these days.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have had this warning happen a couple times lately with different websites - don't under stand why

I have just placed and receive 2 orders from them - very satisfied with the transfers and their service


----------



## Artsy_Marissa (Nov 17, 2007)

received my order today what a bargain they look great, now i need my press


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

What kind of price did you get for the transfers? Hmm? Hmm?  haha Just kidding, I'm sure they wouldn't want that kind of info floating around, though you CAN pm it to me.


----------



## Artsy_Marissa (Nov 17, 2007)

Retired Transfers

theres where i was shopping!!! Great great prices!!


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

We use Art Brands products and have been very happy
with then and the company.
I am with Tiger 3000, and I talk to Karen at Art Brands
who has always been a big help.

Russ


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

dan-ann said:


> I have had this warning happen a couple times lately with different websites - don't under stand why


You probably have the security settings on your browser set too high. Go to Tools/Internet Options and reset it to "medium".


----------



## Kevin oner (Jun 18, 2007)

I like their new 3d desings! i saw them at the show today...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There should not be any problem with their site. We are their exclusive distributor and have been selling their products since their inception as Impulse Wear.


----------



## M4MWEAR (Jun 6, 2011)

Purchased 450 shirts from this company. They were to print them in solar inks. On the website they look awesome with the demo graphics they have. Well, what you get from them looks nothing like what you see on the site itself. Then they say will warn you the colors won't look that brilliant but will be close. The colors won't be trust me!!! They looked faded and washed out when you put them in the sun they look nothing like what you see on the site!!! The colors of the decals are not even close to the proof they send you. When the items were shipped they over charged four hundred percent of what they estimated the charge was to be. They also charged the shipping without authorization even though they had made promise to do so first. Do not expect to speak with a human very often as well. They do a majority of their business trough e-mail and text. They also make promises to deliver answers and return correspondence by a certain time and almost never do. Then you will get a late e-mail. When I notified my sales rep of my concerns he just made excuses. Then when I called his supervisor that person never returned my calls. Then I ended up involving the President of the company who made excuses why what the produced was adequate and expected in the solar decals. Then he also did not return several promised phone calls as well. I used my entire budget to purchase the shirts because I am a start up small business. They had no concern for that. When they shipped the items late and grossly over charged for the shipping. I still didn't get them in the promised time. I had to drive over an hour away to get them to an appointment on time where they needed to be seen. They never tried to make good for such large mistakes. In order to make me happy for the 450 poorly printed shirts they only offered to send me two hundred new ones done in a much cheaper process. In my opinion this company has no concept of customer service or the desire to do business in an ethical manner. I was completely shocked that the president of the company. Larry Levine who justified such substandard work as being acceptable. If anyone wants to see the pictures of what I was provided feel free to contact me and I will share what they call so called acceptable work. It looks like a child produced these shirts with a water color makers. They are horrible to put it lightly. In my opinion do not do business with this organization unless you have very low expectations of customer service and quality work.


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

I want to respond to the prior gentlemans complaint about our sale of 450 shirts to him. 

1. He approved the artwork and he was told that the printing would not be as bright as his original artwork. He wanted it anyway.
2. We offered him a fair solution 200 additional printed shirts printed in our popular HDL or High definition light process at NO CHARGE so that his shirts would be more true to color. 
3. His salesperson suggested in writing that he should use that process instead of the one that he wanted. 
4. He has harassed us now on many websites . 

The customer is always right normally works however in this case we offered a fair solution. This was a CUSTOM job which most of you understand. He approved it, we have emails ad nauseum from this guy. The work was excellent and we have the pictures to back that up. Many of you who have worked with us over the years know us to be fair and always stand behind our product. We even sent him a picture of the product when it changed color. He says that his product doesnt look like the one that we sent him yet it was from the same run. When we are wrong we are wrong and we take care of it In this situation we are not wrong. With that said offering this guy 200 free shirts was more than fair since we did what was asked of us. We offered to sell him transfers he chose printed shirts. We would have just taken back the transfers however in this case we would have taken an unnecessary loss on the shirts.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have used Art Brands with no problems. I have also used Proworld with no problems.


----------



## M4MWEAR (Jun 6, 2011)

(I want to respond to the prior gentlemans complaint about our sale of 450 shirts to him.)
This what really happen and how they handled this situation!!!

(1. He approved the artwork and he was told that the printing would not be as bright as his original artwork. He wanted it anyway.)

I approved the artworked based on a computer generated image not an actual photo the decal or an actual proof of the shirt or decal....

(2. We offered him a fair solution 200 additional printed shirts printed in our popular HDL or High definition light process at NO CHARGE so that his shirts would be more true to color.) 

The 200 shirts were offered in a less expensive format to replace 450 in a more expensive process.. I would have accepted the offer because they said the value was $2000.00. When I countered to accpt the offer on different color shirts so I didn't have to sell only white shirts they said "NO".. Probably going to give me a box of old white once from some other old order left over to get rid of me. That's not not customer satifaction at all...

(3. His salesperson suggested in writing that he should use that process instead of the one that he wanted. )

That's not true.. After I looked at the proof and said the colors were off but close enough "I said I approve.." What I got was nothing even close to the poof and was colors printed over other colors with bad bleed through. I am not unreasonable. If I got anything close to what I ordered I would have been happy. I suggested to the salesman if they couldn't do it to go to the regular process. It was he who assured me they could do it the way the proof appeared.

(4. He has harassed us now on many websites.) 

It's the other way around.. I stated my opinon about their poor work and they keep lying to make up excuses for there poor work and bad customer service. (*Grossly over charged for quoted price for shipping*)Then they harrass me on here because I am not happy.


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

M4MWEAR said:


> (I want to respond to the prior gentlemans complaint about our sale of 450 shirts to him.)
> This what really happen and how they handled this situation!!!
> 
> (1. He approved the artwork and he was told that the printing would not be as bright as his original artwork. He wanted it anyway.)
> ...


REspond We have the right to defend your statements since they are not true. You deny your own emails I am not even talking about the many phone calls form our reps to you discussing the very same things. Once again THE METHOD OF PRINTING THAT WE SUGGESTED WAS NOT INFERIOR ON ANY LEVEL.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing out this thread as it doesn't look like it's going to be resolved here. It's probably best or the parties involved to take care of this directly through email/phone.


----------

